# Is this a real Schwinn or a repop?



## Robertriley (Dec 29, 2014)

This just came up on eBay and wondering if it was real or a repop.   What the years would be and it's value?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Phantom-Bicycle-/261716939793

Thank you guys


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Dec 29, 2014)

It's already sold. If it sold for $500.00, that seller really got took. That is an original and mostly complete Phantom. That bike easily in the condition it is in is worth about a grand.

Jim.

Jim.


----------



## jpromo (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah, she sure looks original besides seat and grips. I'd guess it was a BIN listing. Quite clean and easy to put right and still come out ahead.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 29, 2014)

It's none of my business, but I still hope the owner listed it originally for 500 and didn't get swindled to modify the listing before the auction ended.
I'm all for finding good deals, but there is a point when its taking advantage.
Chris


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 29, 2014)

It sold for the listed $500 buy it now price.  I'm close to clueless when it comes to Schwinns but I though that looked like a deal.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 29, 2014)

That was a steal at $500 and the shipping was very reasonable. I wonder what the story is on this one!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 29, 2014)

The seller didn't get taken, the buyer got a pretty good deal tho.... the shear # of these that popped up and the economy killed the old $1500-$2000 values.
I could only get $600 for mine....


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> That was a steal at $500 and the shipping was very reasonable. I wonder what the story is on this one!




Guy listed old bike way too cheap. Buyer got a hell of a deal. End of story.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 29, 2014)

bricycle said:


> The seller didn't get taken, the buyer got a pretty good deal tho.... the shear # of these that popped up and the economy killed the old $1500-$2000 values.
> I could only get $600 for mine....



What's up with the shortie front fender?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 29, 2014)

Anybody notice the dogleg crank on the ebay phantom?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 29, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> What's up with the shortie front fender?




good eye! Has 1952 Hornet fenders, repop tail lamp, tank, chainwheel wrong, I had the original fenders and lamp tho... frame and fork OG paint, guard and rack repainted.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 29, 2014)

I picked it up, but mostly likely going to sell or trade it for some kind of prewar bike here on the west coast.  I won't part it, that's not my thing.  

Thanks for all the info, 
Chris


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Dec 29, 2014)

It will be a long time until you find another Phantom in that condition for so cheap. You got one heck of a great deal, there.

Jim.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 29, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> I picked it up, but mostly likely going to sell or trade it for some kind of prewar bike here on the west coast.  I won't part it, that's not my thing.
> 
> Thanks for all the info,
> Chris




Good for you!


----------

